# Doutzen Kroes & Erin Heatherton - über Photoshop Retusche



## beachkini (15 Juli 2012)

​
Vor einem Monat unterlief der chinesischen „Vogue“ ein peinlicher Fehler bei der Bildbearbeitung: Die Grafiker retuschierten Doutzen Kroes‘ rechtes Bein weg. Jetzt sprach das Model über den Vorfall.

Doutzen Kroes sonnt sich auf einer gelben Luftmatratze. Die Arme hinter dem Kopf verschränkt, das Gesicht nach oben gereckt, das linke Bein angewinkelt und das rechte … fehlt. Die Macher der chinesischen „Vogue“ hatten dem Victoria’s-Secret-Model offensichtlich im Eifer des Retuschengefechts ein Bein amputiert. Über das verstörende Bild in der Juni-Ausgabe sprach nun die Zeitung „NY Post“ mit dem 27-jährigen Photoshop-Opfer. 

„_Ich habe das gesehen. Vielleicht ist das eine Bein hinter dem anderen versteckt? Vielleicht ist die Pose schuld?“, mutmaßte Doutzen Kroes bei der Fitness-Veranstaltung „Supermodel Cycle Ride“ in New York. Sie fügte hinzu: „Photoshop finde ich okay, solange so etwas nicht passiert. Ich möchte keine Gliedmaßen verlieren._“

Leonardo DiCaprios neue Modelfreundin Erin Heatherton hasst es bereits, wenn ihre Sommersprossen der Bildbearbeitung zum Opfer fallen. „_Das sieht für mich aus wie ein anderer Mensch“, sagte sie. „Ich finde das nicht fair. Es ist eine bittersüße Geschichte. Man sieht besser aus, aber es ist eine Lüge._“


----------



## BlueLynne (15 Juli 2012)

das rest ist aber einfach toll :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (15 Juli 2012)

shit happens


----------

